# Shell Point Fishing



## Mark McKinney (Feb 17, 2020)

Went out this past Saturday, the 14th. Fished all around Long Bar and oyster bars to the west.
Nothing happening. Saw only a couple of mullet. No bait schools, no birds diving. We did catch some spanish in 6'. No reds, no trout. Water was nice and it was a pretty day.


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

Move around more, fish an area for ten minutes and move until you find them. There are fish feeding somewhere all day every day. Tide may not move one area and be just starting at another. Birds, bait, slicks, it works anywhere.


----------



## FishWithChris (Feb 6, 2019)

Assuming you're talking Apalach Bay Shell Point.. 

Fish are still in super shallow flats and at creek mouths, unless you're wanting to catch school sized trout and then they're getting in the 2 - 4' range already. The San Marcos de Apalach Armada was out in full-force in front of the light-house just to the East of you; I kept riding east towards Aucilla and worked my way back. 

Get skinnier.


----------



## Mark McKinney (Feb 17, 2020)

I was hoping you'd give me some feedback. We were fishing 3-4' around Long bar. I was thinking of fishing the Old Creek area. Any suggestions ???


----------



## Mark McKinney (Feb 17, 2020)

Also, Sat. there was no water moving. Sheperds Creek, maybe. I usually fish the incoming tide on or around the full and new moons.


----------

